# Videos unscharf bei ATI Radeon 9200



## dwillenborg (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen neuen Rechner:

AMD 2600+, 512 MB, ATI Radeon 9200 VIVO Grafikkarte, 8x DVD-Brenner, 17 Zoll Monitor 

Spiele laufen in Sachen Grafik mehr als zufriedenstellend.

Wenn ich jedoch eine DVD oder eine Video-CD einlege, oder auch andere Videos abspiele, ist das Bild unscharf.
Ein Bekannter hat einen ähnlichen Rechner, jedoch eine Grafikkarte mit ATI Radeon 9600- Chipsatz. Bei ihm laufen dieselben Videos um einiges schärfer, DVD´s ein wenig.

Liegt es an der Grafikkarte? Treiber sind die neuesten...

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Carndret (16. Februar 2004)

Hat dein Bekannter vielleicht einen besseren Monitor? Vielleicht sogar mit DVI Anschluss, dann würde es mich nicht wundern.
Was genau hast du für einen Monitor und was hat dein Bekannter für einen? Dann kann man besser Unterscheiden woran es liegen könnte.
Denn allein an der Grafikkarte oder den Treibern dürfte es eigentlich nicht liegen ... eher an den Einstellungen beim Treiber.


----------



## dwillenborg (16. Februar 2004)

*Monitor*

Ein anderer Bekannter hat ebenfalls einen 17 Zoll-Röhrenmonitor über den 15-poligen VGA-Stecker angeschlossen. Ich schätze unsere Monitore beide auf ca. 4-5 Jahre.
Sein Rechner ist in Allem schlechter als meiner, er hat eine GeForce 4 mit 64 MB und eines der ersten DVD-ROM-Laufwerke, sein Bild hat aber fast Fernseh-Qualität.

Worauf gilt es denn bei den Einstellungen besonders zu achten?


----------



## Carndret (16. Februar 2004)

Ja Moment, jetzt wo du es nochmal scheibst... Er hat ja eine ganz andere Grafikkarte, dann liegt es vielleicht einfach nur am Signal. Wenn du schon mal Tests in Zeitschriften gesehen hast, hast du villeicht auch schon mal die Signaldiagramme gesehen. Sie zeigen die Ausgangssignal von Rot, Grün und Blau. Zwischen den Grafikkarten gibt es oft gravierende Unterschiede bei der Signalqualität. 
Da ich jetzt nicht weiß wie viel schlechter dein Bild ist kann ich nicht sagen, ob es nur daran liegt. (tecChannel: Test: Signalqualität von 73 Grafikkarten  )

Da ich nur nVidia-Treiber kenne kann ich dir leider nichts über die Einstellungen sagen. Ich dachte, dass es bei ATI Treiber vielleicht etwas zum einstellen gibt. Ich glaube alles was mit Overlay zu tun hat dürfte auch das Videobild beim DVD Film beeinflussen, bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher.


----------

